# Slotted and Dimmpled rotors



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i installed a new set of front rotors from Brake Performance...i know they are more for looks than performance but i did the bed in like they said to. but i have 10 time the brake dust than before. i also know that they will cause more dust than stock rotors. but this is a lot. it covered the whole car all down the sides and even up onto the rear windows! i also have a small noise only when the brakes are applied. it sounds like a small baseball card but in the spoke of my old bike. just on the car is a much smaller card hitting the slots on the rotors when i brake! anyone else have this happen? i here some guys say that after 1,000 miles or so it gets a lot better. o also they were dipped so they don't rust


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What exact rotors and pads did you buy? 

Slotted rotors, if not designed correctly, will chew through pads like there's no tomorrow. 

I've had Zinc coated rotors before, and a variety of other coatings. Out here in the Chicago area, they will rust on the 2nd winter. That stuff doesn't last very long.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I had that "baseball card" sound. Turns out the factory never properly lubricated the pad slides. Try that first, it worked for me. As for drilled rotors, I second what Xtreme said. If the 'drilled' or 'slotted' sections are not cut properly, your pads are stopping a plate of razors.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Generally you need to use harder ceramic pads (I absolutely love Akebono brakes) with performance rotors - though those rotors you have sound like they are just chewing the crap out of your pads due to an improper design. 

My Zimmerman drilled rotors on my old car make funny noises when braking hard, but pad life has been >40,000 miles of mountain driving so far with plenty of meat left on them. 

The Cruzes brake pads are extremely soft and dusty, but they do stop silently. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

To compare, I always used ceramic pads back when I had drilled rotors on the Regal. I ran those rotors for 120k miles before one of my calipers siezed up and overheated my brakes, warping one of those rotors. You can't do much for a bad design.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The OEM pads are actually pretty good for performance, FF, IIRC. The top-rated for friction and temperature are GG, which usually involve giving up some life or additional noise. That's one area the factory did right, IMO, since they stop just fine for me.

I'd adjust the drum brakes if they have never been adjusted to stop better first, then go from there.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

they are the cheap ones from Brakeperformance.com 190 shipped. I have had them before and had no problems! calipers and slides are greased fine and rear drums are adjusted just right. looks like the left side has a BUR or 2 and i think that might be making the noise. i did call them and told them all about what was happening. They said its all normal. The noise should stop with in a 1,000 miles as well as the brake dust. So i will give it 1,000 miles and see what happens. these are the ones i got...top set Premium Dimpled and Slotted Brake Rotors


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> they are the cheap ones from Brakeperformance.com 190 shipped. I have had them before and had no problems! calipers and slides are greased fine and rear drums are adjusted just right. looks like the left side has a BUR or 2 and i think that might be making the noise. i did call them and told them all about what was happening. They said its all normal. The noise should stop with in a 1,000 miles as well as the brake dust. So i will give it 1,000 miles and see what happens. these are the ones i got...top set Premium Dimpled and Slotted Brake Rotors


Better get that in writing. 1000 miles might put you over a warranty period. Not sure what the policy is, not am I concerned as I'll never buy them, but I'd ask them for a refund. That amount of brake dust and noise is not normal. I've used several slotted brake rotors in the past and none of them had that issue.

Even you said it yourself, you've used them before and didn't have that issue. Is it both sides that's doing this, or just one side?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is a lot of Dust floating around and all over the place Not Good.I wonder how the inner cab filter will look like in a short time period and how much will get into the inside at times.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

just the left side is making noise. but i am going to take them off. i only have about 180 miles on them but i don't want to get screwed


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I ran the dimpled slotted rotors from brake performance on my truck before I got my Cruze, 2007 Silverado 1500, because the stock rotors warped. I ran into an issue after about 2000 miles and they had me send some pictures than ship them back for replacement. They come with a lifetime warranty, so you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes i looked at them again today cause i was going to take them off and it looks like they are starting to wear in. i don't notice as much brake dust and the noise is still there but not as loud. i called them again and they said that noise was normal and should go away by 1,000 miles. so i am back to leaving them on till at least then. no one else has good rotors for the cruze yet!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> yes i looked at them again today cause i was going to take them off and it looks like they are starting to wear in. i don't notice as much brake dust and the noise is still there but not as loud. i called them again and they said that noise was normal and should go away by 1,000 miles. so i am back to leaving them on till at least then. no one else has good rotors for the cruze yet!


Well, its pads you need if you really want performance, lol. Rotors are just for show.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes i agree. but i have the dimpled and slotted rotors. so there is no stress from cross drilled holes that can crack and the slots help with cleaning the pads. i know that the hole cause the rotors not to cool right cause the vanes suck air from the center of the hub and if you have holes that will mess up the air flow. the high performance world says that they drill holes cause they can reduce weight. 60 holes in a 14" front rotors can loose about 2 pounds (wow 2 lbs) i guess that matters when u spend 3.6 million on a race car. But the slots do work and from all that i have read every one was getting a noise from the slotted rotors and say it dose go away after about 1,000 miles. and beside putting on a bigger brake kit...if you were going to do anything ...slotted and better pads would be the way to go! no cross drilled holes!!!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

UPDATE: so its been about 600 miles with new rotors and there is now no BRAKE DUST...it has all but stopped. still have a lil noise but i have notice the car stopping a lil quicker and they look awsome. so i am going to keep them on for awhile


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

did you change the pads or just rotors? You keep saying rotors but no mention of pads. If you left your old pads on that is most certainly why you are getting brake dust and you will have to get new pads and resurface/replace your new rotors. Pads/rotors wear patterns into each other and if you change one and not the other it will really chew up your brakes in a hurry. If this is the case it probably stopped because they finally wore together, but you can bet you lost a TON of lifespan off the brakes.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

pads were all but new. put rotors on with stock pads but i only had 59 miles on them. looks like all the dust was just from the rotors being dipped.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I am sure the coating did not help, but a lot happens to a pad in the first few miles. Either way, hope you don't have further issues


----------

